# Queensland authorities looking to unlock $4 billion rare mineral find



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

There is significant potential to develop commercially viable deposits of rare earth elements in North West Queensland which could create thousands of jobs including openings for skilled workers from overseas. The State Government will begin investigating ways to unlock $4 billion worth of mineral resources, according to Andrew Cripps, Minister for Natural Resources and Mines. [...]

Click to read the full news article: Queensland authorities looking to unlock $4 billion rare mineral find...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

